
Recursive Restartability: Turning the Reboot Sledgehammer into a Scalpel (2001) [pdf] - vezzy-fnord
http://roc.cs.berkeley.edu/papers/recursive_restartability.pdf
======
otoburb
The paper authors Candea and Fox refined their idea of recursive
restartability in a 2004 paper called "Microreboot - A Technique for Cheap
Recovery"[1].

[1]
[http://dslab.epfl.ch/pubs/microreboot.pdf](http://dslab.epfl.ch/pubs/microreboot.pdf)

------
chubot
This seems related to "crash-only software" by the same authors:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crash-
only_software](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crash-only_software)

How do those ideas compare, or are they the same?

